# PhatNoise price and install



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am thinking of getting the 20 GB PhatNoise digital music player for my 330i. Does anyone have this installed in their bimmer? I've seen it for $799 at www.bavauto.com but I'd imagine it could be had for a better price.

Any recommendations on where to get it cheapest?

Also, they say it is a plug-n-play install in the trunk using the factory prewired CD changer hookup. Is this true? Can a novice complete this successfully in a reasonable amount of time?

Much thanks.

20GB = 5,000 songs =  and no more CD juggling in the sedan.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

3er installation document: http://www.coates3.com/docs/PN_Tech_Doc_2--BMW_3-Series_Install.pdf

Bavauto is the only source for these other than Phatnoise that I'm aware of. Since they're currently out of stock on the Phatnoise site, I would want to confirm availability from Bavauto before placing my order. Prices appear to be reasonably consistent between Phatnoise and Bavauto.

FWIW, it's the in-car user interface using text-to-speech technology to generate voice prompts to aid the navigation of the hard drive that really makes this product a joy to use. No one else is in the same ballpark as far as the functionality that feature provides in an environment where the driver's attention should be on the road, and not on navigating an MP3 player.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

jetstream23 said:


> Also, they say it is a plug-n-play install in the trunk using the factory prewired CD changer hookup. Is this true? Can a novice complete this successfully in a reasonable amount of time?


Yes, it's true. The wiring is dead nuts simple...the instructions clearly tell you what to do. Mounting the unit in a sedan or coupe is pretty straightforward and easy if you're replacing the OEM CD changer or have navigation since it already has a usable bracket. If you don't have the changer or nav, you'll probably want to order the bracket too and the replacement trunk trim piece (which has extra clearance). Those are both pretty easy to install and the PhatBox should mount right up. It shouldn't take much longer than 30-45 minutes even if you go slow.

It's a little tougher on the Touring models (which I have) becuase of the way space is utilized. When I realized that the BMW bracket wasn't going to work without modifying it some and moving some other stuff around, I took the easy way out and cut up and drilled some holes in a piece of plywood to create a custom bracket. It's not the slickest install, but it's been working well for two and a half years.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> Yes, it's true. The wiring is dead nuts simple...the instructions clearly tell you what to do.


I installed mine too - easy stuff !! I put it in the CD player compartment & the box is nicely hidden behind the small latch door in my trunk. Pretty much the exact way a dealer would have installed the aux CD player.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> It's a little tougher on the Touring models (which I have) becuase of the way space is utilized. When I realized that the BMW bracket wasn't going to work without modifying it some and moving some other stuff around, I took the easy way out and cut up and drilled some holes in a piece of plywood to create a custom bracket. It's not the slickest install, but it's been working well for two and a half years.


I mounted mine on the outside of the rear electronics "hatch":










It is normally concealed by the roller shade in the cargo area. Lots more pictures here.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I mounted mine on the outside of the rear electronics "hatch":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know that method works for you, but I need the couple of inches of cargo room that you lose mounting that way. (Baby strollers are a PITA sometimes).


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> FWIW, it's the in-car user interface using text-to-speech technology to generate voice prompts to aid the navigation of the hard drive that really makes this product a joy to use. No one else is in the same ballpark as far as the functionality that feature provides in an environment where the driver's attention should be on the road, and not on navigating an MP3 player.


Does the text-to-speech technology work through the radio or do you need NAV or BMW Assist??? Stupid question, but I want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Does the text-to-speech technology work through the radio or do you need NAV or BMW Assist??? Stupid question, but I want to make sure. Thanks.


Phatnoise's music manager software generates .wav files (later converted to .MP3) that contain the spoken album, artist, genre, and playlist names (also track name if you install some software that Terry wrote). When you navigate the drive, these files are played to tell you where you are on the disk. They reside on the Phatbox's hard disk with the rest of the audio files.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Phatnoise's music manager software generates .wav files (later converted to .MP3) that contain the spoken album, artist, genre, and playlist names (also track name if you install some software that Terry wrote). When you navigate the drive, these files are played to tell you where you are on the disk. They reside on the Phatbox's hard disk with the rest of the audio files.


Perfect answer. Clears it up.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I know that method works for you, but I need the couple of inches of cargo room that you lose mounting that way. (Baby strollers are a PITA sometimes).


Well, the other advantage for me is that I have 3 60GB DMS cartridges in the car, and this way I don't have to unload the trunk (and wrestle with the cargo mat) to get the hatch open to change cartridges. It doesn't stick out past the narrow part of the trunk, so the kind of large stuff I carry (tripods, etc.) isn't affected. I've never tried a stroller, though


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought about getting the Phatnoise system until I saw the cost. Given that I already own an iPod the Ice-Link system seems much cheaper and likely the route I'll go unless anyone can give me a good reason why the Phatnoise is worth the extra bucks.

I'm just starting to look at options so I'm not that familiar with each. If someone can "educate" me I'd appreciate it


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Watchdog said:


> I thought about getting the Phatnoise system until I saw the cost. Given that I already own an iPod the Ice-Link system seems much cheaper and likely the route I'll go unless anyone can give me a good reason why the Phatnoise is worth the extra bucks.
> 
> I'm just starting to look at options so I'm not that familiar with each. If someone can "educate" me I'd appreciate it


Well, the PhatBox plays more formats. If that's significant to you it's a plus for PhatBox.
Phatbox is mounted solidly to the car. Some people think this is a plus (I'm one) and other people think it's a minus.
Yes, the PhatBox is overpriced, but without viable competition what can one do?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> ....... Mounting the unit in a sedan or coupe is pretty straightforward and easy if you're replacing the OEM CD changer or have navigation since it already has a usable bracket. If you don't have the changer or nav, you'll probably want to order the bracket too and the replacement trunk trim piece (which has extra clearance).


 2004/2005 MY cars have the bracket and appropriate trunk trim factory installed. Makes things that much easier.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> 2004/2005 MY cars have the bracket and appropriate trunk trim factory installed. Makes things that much easier.


I thought that the bracket and trim only came factory installed on cars with nav, dealer installed on cars with the CD changer and no bracket and the other trim piece without either. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I thought that the bracket and trim only came factory installed on cars with nav, dealer installed on cars with the CD changer and no bracket and the other trim piece without either. :dunno:


I've heard it mentioned that a (the?) bracket and a (the?) trim piece are now standard in all i/Ci's, but I don't recall anyone posting photos of what it looks like.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Weird


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> I thought that the bracket and trim only came factory installed on cars with nav, dealer installed on cars with the CD changer and no bracket and the other trim piece without either. :dunno:


If you do not have NAV or CD changer when you take delivery of the 2004/2005 car you will find 2 nice cubby holes behind the trap door.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Watchdog said:


> I thought about getting the Phatnoise system until I saw the cost. Given that I already own an iPod the Ice-Link system seems much cheaper and likely the route I'll go unless anyone can give me a good reason why the Phatnoise is worth the extra bucks.
> 
> I'm just starting to look at options so I'm not that familiar with each. If someone can "educate" me I'd appreciate it


About 40% more expensive than a CD changer but holds about 10,000% more music....and you don't have to shuffle CD's all over the place.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Watchdog said:


> I thought about getting the Phatnoise system until I saw the cost. Given that I already own an iPod the Ice-Link system seems much cheaper and likely the route I'll go unless anyone can give me a good reason why the Phatnoise is worth the extra bucks.
> 
> I'm just starting to look at options so I'm not that familiar with each. If someone can "educate" me I'd appreciate it


 Other than miniscule unit volumes when compared with iPod (I also have a 4g 40gb iPod, fwiw) , the added cost of the Phatbox is most likely due to development costs associated with the superior in-car interface that I mentioned in a previous post. Follow this link for more information: link. Whether that added functionality is worth the added cost is up to the individual buyer.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

*Install locations - pics*

Here's a typical install location for factory trunck mount E46's.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> Here's a typical install location for factory trunck mount E46's.


BTW I love my Phatbox !!!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> BTW I love my Phatbox !!!


 I'm still ticked that my wife gets to use the phatbox everyday since I can't use it in my RX-8.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> I am thinking of getting the 20 GB PhatNoise digital music player for my 330i. Does anyone have this installed in their bimmer? I've seen it for $799 at www.bavauto.com but I'd imagine it could be had for a better price.
> 
> Any recommendations on where to get it cheapest?
> 
> ...


I have this system in my 330i and really like it. I believe I paid about $800 for it last summer, from Phatnoise direct. It comes with an adaptor and does indeed plug'n'play. Works great with the HU and steering wheel controls. The only minor problem I had was mounting the unit in the back; it doesn't come with "rack ears" that worked for me. Solution which has worked great so far: double sided foam tape stuck to the bottom of the unit sticks it to the rails. A little extra padding to protect that HD :thumbup:

It's very easy to do yourself with the tools that come with the car. Biggest problem (not so big) is getting the trunk liner out and back in when you finish.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> Here's a typical install location for factory trunck mount E46's.


That looks like the perfect place to install the PhatBox! Did you do the install yourself? If so, did the instructions come with the PhatBox to do the installation in that location? If not, how do you do that install? I appreciate any help you can provide. I'm ordering the PhatBox from Bavarian Auto next week for my 330i.

Much thanks.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> That looks like the perfect place to install the PhatBox! Did you do the install yourself? If so, did the instructions come with the PhatBox to do the installation in that location? If not, how do you do that install? I appreciate any help you can provide. I'm ordering the PhatBox from Bavarian Auto next week for my 330i.
> 
> Much thanks.


Here is a link to my notes for a phatbox install in an E46. Link---> Notes


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> That looks like the perfect place to install the PhatBox! Did you do the install yourself? If so, did the instructions come with the PhatBox to do the installation in that location? If not, how do you do that install? I appreciate any help you can provide. I'm ordering the PhatBox from Bavarian Auto next week for my 330i.
> 
> Much thanks.


jetstream23

My opinion here K,

Originally:
I had the phatbox installed in my 330 (originally) by a stereo store installer, it ran about $40.00 and they did an awsome job !! I left him a $15.00 tip because he was a cool cat & friendly. I brought in the Phatbox literature (to the installer) as a an extra source of info.

Round 2:
I then did the install myself for my M3, but I had my 330 to compare notes etc..

------------------

You are very correct on the trunk liner, the small plastic push clips are tedious and you should be of clear mind and no rush to finish. I actually took an engineers mindset and labeled each and every plastic clip...lol, played a little relaxing music in the garage, had a couple beers & forced myself to take a break 1/2 way.

I actually had fun installing !!

However, if you are on a busy schedule, weekends are often tied-up or just dont feel like messing with it - take it to a stereo installer you trust, they did a fine job for me on my 1st Bimmer. I call this the painless approach.

You will love it :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> jetstream23
> 
> My opinion here K,
> 
> ...


Much thanks. I'm going to take a look through the install guide and see if I think I can do it. I'd like to "get my hands dirty" a little with something that's not too complicated and will let me get to know my car a little better. This might be one of those easy installs that even I can do 

Otherwise, I have no problem throwing $50 at an installer who I know will do it the right way. I just worry sometimes that the installer may actually know less than I do and he certainly won't care as much about doing a "perfect" job and not harming the trunk, carpeting, etc. of a 13 day old car.

In any event, I am going to go with the PhatBox even though I toyed with the idea of doing a 40GB iPod and the Denison IceLink (which would have been cool and about $200 cheaper). I think I'll like the audio interface on the PhatBox and the more OEM look of not having an iPod hanging off the dash. If I already owned an iPod this would be a slamdunk but since the PhatBox gets mounted easily out of the way in the trunk, has the ID3 tags show up on the radio and the voice interface....PhatBox it will be !

Thanks for the help here.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> If I already owned an iPod this would be a slamdunk but since the PhatBox gets mounted easily out of the way in the trunk, has the ID3 tags show up on the radio and the voice interface....PhatBox it will be !


Don't let this stop you, but you don't get text display of ID3 tags on the radio / NAV. You do get the ultra-cool spoken tags, though.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, I just won an eBay auction for a new BMW PhatBox 20GB for $633 including shipping. Next up is the install. I may actually take it to a local audio installer since I saved a few bucks going the eBay route and let a pro install it correctly for me.

I thought that the song, artist text displayed on the Business CD headunit. Guess I was wrong. Still think I will be happy with the voice interface though.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Well, I just won an eBay auction for a new BMW PhatBox 20GB for $633 including shipping. Next up is the install. I may actually take it to a local audio installer since I saved a few bucks going the eBay route and let a pro install it correctly for me.
> 
> I thought that the song, artist text displayed on the Business CD headunit. Guess I was wrong. Still think I will be happy with the voice interface though.


Congratulations, whether you install yourself or have it done, you're in for a treat. The voice prompt system works very well, and also good for some laughs (synthesized mispronunciations).

One of the first things you may want to do, when you hook up the cradle to your PC and get the Phatnoise manager software installed, is check to be sure you have the latest firmware for the box; they just came out with an update a couple months ago, and you can download and install via the software.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

rpeeples said:


> Congratulations, whether you install yourself or have it done, you're in for a treat. The voice prompt system works very well, and also good for some laughs (synthesized mispronunciations).
> 
> One of the first things you may want to do, when you hook up the cradle to your PC and get the Phatnoise manager software installed, is check to be sure you have the latest firmware for the box; they just came out with an update a couple months ago, and you can download and install via the software.


Great. I'll do that. I should have the Phatbox in about a week so I'm sure I'll be back with questions  Actually, I already have one....

I read about 5-series cars needing a DSP adapter in order for the Phatbox to install and work correctly. Do 2005 330i's need this DSP adapter as well?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> I read about 5-series cars needing a DSP adapter in order for the Phatbox to install and work correctly. Do 2005 330i's need this DSP adapter as well?


No, the DSP feature is not available on E46s.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> No, the DSP feature is not available on E46s.


Thanks. I'm glad I didn't get a $99 adapter that I don't need.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

FYI - Looks like there is another 20GB Phatbox for BMWs on EBay starting at $400, brand new. Do a search for BMW Phatnoise if you're interested. I should be receiving mine from the auction I won later next week.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> FYI - Looks like there is another 20GB Phatbox for BMWs on EBay starting at $400, brand new. Do a search for BMW Phatnoise if you're interested. I should be receiving mine from the auction I won later next week.


One improvement Phatnoise Inc should work on is compatibilty with a music site. For the most part, the Phatbox software is set-up for ripping CD's.

Since they have no partnerships or drivers that work with Napster, Musicmatch, etc etc...you are forced to burn a CD just to then rip it to Phatbox.

This does actually suck...compared to say an itunes download...where you download directly to your library.

:banghead:

I still love the system, but Phatnoise is one step away from smooth. I never buy full store bought CD's though. Its a waste IMO.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> ...you are forced to burn a CD just to then rip it to Phatbox.


Not sure if I understand. I put MP3s directly into the Phatbox library without going through the burn-rip process. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

mppaz said:


> Not sure if I understand. I put MP3s directly into the Phatbox library without going through the burn-rip process. :dunno:


 If you have regular MP3s, just make sure that they have proper ID3 tags and they basically go directly onto the Phatbox drive.

If you have CDs, you first rip them into whatever Phatbox supported format you want (MP3, Ogg, FLAC, etc) and then they go on the Phatbox drive.

If you have music that you downloaded from one of the music services that is protected by some sort of digital rights management (iTunes, Napster, Musicmatch, etc), you need to burn them to an audio CD and then rip that new audio CD to one of the Phatbox supported formats before it can go on the Phatbox drive.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> One improvement Phatnoise Inc should work on is compatibilty with a music site. For the most part, the Phatbox software is set-up for ripping CD's.
> 
> Since they have no partnerships or drivers that work with Napster, Musicmatch, etc etc...you are forced to burn a CD just to then rip it to Phatbox.
> 
> This does actually suck...compared to say an itunes download...where you download directly to your library.


As I understand it, they'll partner with anyone who will license DRM technology on a reasonable basis. Currently, that seems to be only Audible.

Apple doesn't license their DRM format. Microsoft does, but you have to take everything including the kitchen sink, at a high price. Real didn't, but just changed a few days ago.

Fortunately, many media formats support both DRM and non-DRM formats. This is true of both Apple and Microsoft's formats. And the PhatBox will play the non-DRM versions just fine. Utilities are floating around the net for removing DRM from these files - I think the one for iTunes is by the same person that cracked the DVD encryption. This will let you process the files onto the PhatBox without the intermedia burn/rip step.


> I never buy full store bought CD's though.


On the other hand, I don't purchase DRM-locked music. My CDs from the dawn of the CD era are still playable. Will your iTunes and Napster files still be playable in 20+ years?


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> If you have music that you downloaded from one of the music services that is protected by some sort of digital rights management (iTunes, Napster, Musicmatch, etc), you need to burn them to an audio CD and then rip that new audio CD to one of the Phatbox supported formats before it can go on the Phatbox drive.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Let me see if I understand this...

If I have previously ripped CD's not using the Phatnoise software I can still put those MP3's on my Phatbox and they will work?

But, if I have downloaded songs, even in MP3 format, from a subscription site with rights management it may not / will not work if I put it directly on the Phatbox?


----------

